
Adults Have Become Shorter in Many Countries - dpflan
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/26/health/average-height-peaked.html
======
dpflan
Link to the study:
[https://elifesciences.org/content/5/e13410](https://elifesciences.org/content/5/e13410)

~~~
brudgers
Recent discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12164725](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12164725)

~~~
dpflan
Thanks!

